# Hopper/Joey - The Next Version Speculation



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Supposedly there is a S219 out now that is only being downloaded to Dish employee Hoppers. Joey is also reported as S269. This "employee" claims that there are decent stability improvements, however no new features. I suspect that we won't get S219 until after the Olympics are over.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> Supposedly there is a S219 out now that is only being downloaded to Dish employee Hoppers. Joey is also reported as S269. This "employee" claims that there are decent stability improvements, however no new features. I suspect that we won't get S219 until after the Olympics are over.


Your source is wrong:
- new FW for 813/110 spooling now:

*S220* :'AAA1'-'AUA1';'S040'-'S219'
*S220* :'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]';'AAA1'-'AUA1','S040'-'S220'
*S270* :'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1LTC.tar.gz';'AAA1'-'AUA1','S040'-'S220'
*S270* :'X060_signed.tgz';'AAA1'-'AUA1','S040'-'S220'

for 2400+ devices (hard to believe all of them dish employees)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> for 2400+ devices (hard to believe all of them dish employees)


DISH has ~21,000 employees?

I believe it would be fair to say the people getting the new software know they are getting the software.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, tell me all of them have h2k ...


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Notice that your list shows S219 as a previous SW. So it probably does exist. I dunno. I took the info with a grain of salt but I was just passing it along.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't assume too much - that ranges usually cover from factory to previous version.

Adding to that (if you are not aware) version number is UNIQUE for ALL models. You will see S1.18 as fall in the range, when it's for ViP922 only.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> yeah, tell me all of them have h2k ...


10% of them might be plausible ... especially if there were, uncounted as DISH employees, contractors who would also have such equipment.

But what I stated stands ... 
It would be fair to say the people getting the new software know they are getting the software.

(You probably just missed S219.)


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah something about this "source" seems kinda believable, but he hasn't really proven anything about whether or not he really is an employee... I actually hope he's telling the truth because then at least the employees can be guinea pigs instead of us paying customers...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How his is telling truth, if the FW already is S2.20/S2.70 ? 

If he saw the number/version he should know when it was downloaded - it's next to the version number !


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> How his is telling truth, if the FW already is S2.20/S2.70 ?


Any chance that you simply missed the stream for S219/S269 ? Or is infallibility now one of your traits? 

(And what does this have to do with S216/S217/S268 other than to note that DISH is, as always, looking to the next version?)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's sensitive topic as off-topic, brought here by 'quoting' unknown to us source ...
btw, the post came TODAY and I posted TODAY's FW info
try to connect dots again


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

He was talking about S219 3 days ago. Says he has S220 now.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> How his is telling truth, if the FW already is S2.20/S2.70 ?
> 
> If he saw the number/version he should know when it was downloaded - it's next to the version number !


Go over to SatelliteGuys to see the discussion of 219 and Dish employees.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> He was talking about S219 3 days ago. Says he has S220 now.


For me, it's another sign of recently 'invented' method of building consumer's FW: "push-it-out-of-the-door-our-customers-would-test-it".
It was that way before CES, it was same before deployment of 813/110 and still the same today.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> For me, it's another sign of recently 'invented' method of building consumer's FW: "push-it-out-of-the-door-our-customers-would-test-it".


Know any customers with S219? Yesterday you denied it's existence and today you complain about it being pushed to customers?
Know any customers reporting S220 on their receivers?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Eah ... That's was bold attempt to switch the theme. No need to bring particular gamma version in the broad statement.
ANY FW version last years are fall into the category:"push-it-out-of-the-door-our-customers-would-test-it".

And you as a [old] Mod here knew that perfectly... The local [and not] sub-forums full of the complains. Not a surprise ? Heh.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

I am a Dish employee.. I have S220.. I had S119 for just a couple of days.. Has for if the employees are just getting it.. I do not now.. I have been trying to find out.. I can tell you that. When new software came out.. It used to happen to one of my hoppers.. Then a few days later the other one.. But now they happen together..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Soon all H2k/J will have the S2.20/S2.70 if you will not complain


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

I have no complaints on any of the software issues. The only problem I have has was a bad duo node when I did the original install.. And I blew out a second duo node when I hooked up the HIC wrong.. But that was a user error..LOL I would rather make those mistakes on my own system then on a customers anyways..:hurah:


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Turns out the whole "employees get it first" thing was false. The releases are just like every other release where a small number get it first then if it makes it the rest of us get it. So looks like paying customers are still beta testers.

S219 was dumped after issues popped up with it. S220 has gone out to the same receivers that received S219. If all goes well S220 may be released to the wild later this week.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

3HaloODST said:


> Turns out the whole "employees get it first" thing was false. The releases are just like every other release where a small number get it first then if it makes it the rest of us get it. So looks like paying customers are still beta testers.
> 
> S219 was dumped after issues popped up with it. S220 has gone out to the same receivers that received S219. If all goes well S220 may be released to the wild later this week.


Not completely true, Yes the employee part is false.. But the small number still goes out to a select few.. For Beta Testing purposes..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gokartergo said:


> Not completely true, Yes the employee part is false.. But the small number still goes out to a select few.. *For Beta Testing purposes*..


Let be real. The phase always had an own name: Gamma testing if tests goes outside of company, especially to users, regardless of its number.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

*"the PTAT and User partitions"* - there is no such; space for both is defined by quotas in one partition instead of dedicated partitions.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

P Smith said:


> *"the PTAT and User partitions"* - thre is no such; space for both is defined by quotas for one partition instead of dedicated partitions.


Whatever. Restore the file system to what existed before they combined the 1 GB "User quota" with the 500 MB "PTAT quota".


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree they need to fix the MRV for sure. Hopefully S220 will improve things.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

gokartergo said:


> Not completely true, Yes the employee part is false.. But the small number still goes out to a select few.. For Beta Testing purposes..


It's funny because Scott just confirmed that DISHscribers do indeed get initial Hopper releases now  .


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think we are mixing some apples with the oranges.

I don't pretend to know all the inner workings at Dish.... but I've always thought that after they do some internal testing that they probably test with some beta testers as well as a small group of random customers.

We've seen reports before, for example, of someone getting a new firmware a few days or a week or more before everyone else... so I don't think this is "news" per se that Hopper customers might get firmware sometimes in small groups that the larger installed base doesn't get while they are still checking for bugs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Soon all H2k/J will have the *S2.20/S2.70* if you will not complain


Nope. We never will have the versions ...

Because they make new one spooling: S2.21/S2.71, duh !

I didn't compare ids, but by total number (2400+) it looks the same group of gamma testers.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow. Wonder if that's going to delay a release to the wild? I wonder if the Dish employees are doing a better job of reporting issues than some random customers?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

IMHO, the DVR's count is exceeding all previously seen numbers - I recall it was 300 max...
Counting how new the models, I'm stay with my conclusion - there are many non-dish employees who doing *gamma *testing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it just me, or isn't it very confusing to read about S218, S219, S220, S221 or whatever in a thread entitled "S216/S217" ?

Maybe we should stick to S216/S217 as the topic suggests... and if another release has spooled more recently than that and our forum members have a newer/different release then it should be discussed in such a thread.

I can't help but think people new to the forum are going to be very confused by this thread discussing everything but the release in the title.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Thread split to separate the speculation from S216/S217 reports.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> IMHO, the DVR's count is exceeding all previously seen numbers - I recall it was 300 max...
> Counting how new the models, I'm stay with my conclusion - there are many non-dish employees who doing *gamma *testing.


Perhaps having 2400 beta testers will help catch the things that 300 beta testers may not have seen. 

I believe it would be fair to say the people getting the new software know they are getting the software.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I remember that...


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen many that are installers, even DIRT members that are reporting that they have S220. Those people are probably on S221 by now. Usually with the previous releases I see employees and non-employees alike reporting in as having the latest release. This time around I haven't seen a single non-employee mention having the new release. Granted, it could be being released to some demographic that never frequents the places on the Internet that I hang around, or perhaps it is being released mostly to employees and some non-employees, I don't know, but it seems to me that so far it's employees-only.

I wish Dish would allow people like me that want to be guinea pigs to be guinea pigs. Perhaps even have an option to revert back to the "stable" previous version if you are having problems.

Either way, hoping for S221/S222/whatever to be released to the wild soon. I still have MRV issues on occasion after the nightly reboots. From what I am hearing the main focus of the new release is stability and networking improvements.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No news in FW spools ...


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

Got S221 last night.. Everything seems to be working good.. With S220 only my Hopper that had the internet worked on the internet. Now booth Hoppers have internet. Can't check the joeys because kids are a sleep. But will check them tomorrow..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW "888P" ... 


for 2700 model


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like S221/S271 are now being released to non-employees. Hopefully they will be in the wild soon.


----------



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

as of 3:30 am 8/9/12 I have software version S221 on my Hopper. I haven't checked for any changes or improvements yet


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TxDave said:


> as of 3:30 am 8/9/12 I have software version S221 on my Hopper. I haven't checked for any changes or improvements yet


Check new dedicated to S2.21 thread if your SN [R1881xxxxxx) fall in that range.
BTW, did your J got S2.71 ?


----------



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Check new dedicated to S2.21 thread if your SN [R1881xxxxxx) fall in that range.
> BTW, did your J got S2.71 ?


Just got home and checked, yes S2.71 on the Joeys


----------

